# Blinker light on the ROPs bar



## joeyd61 (Sep 12, 2015)

Does anybody know the part number for the blinker light that goes on The ROPs?
It is 3 or 4 inches round, on a 2012 CK35.
Thank You


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you got a picture of it? Does it go on top of the ROPS like a beacon, or are you talking about a flashing/signal light? Does your tractor have a cab or is it open? Looks like Kioti has a lit kit available but you'll need to call a dealer as they don't list it as being available, and it's for a tractor with a cab. You can after marcket ones that plug into a power point or cigar lighter on your tractor. They usually come with a magnetic base so you don't have to drill any holes to mount it.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I found the following number for a round flasher light in a Kioti electrical manual for a CK22: 196WA41A (on a photo of flasher).


----------



## joeyd61 (Sep 12, 2015)

pogobill said:


> Have you got a picture of it? Does it go on top of the ROPS like a beacon, or are you talking about a flashing/signal light? Does your tractor have a cab or is it open? Looks like Kioti has a lit kit available but you'll need to call a dealer as they don't list it as being available, and it's for a tractor with a cab. You can after marcket ones that plug into a power point or cigar lighter on your tractor. They usually come with a magnetic base so you don't have to drill any holes to mount it.



It is the flashing/signal light on the side of the ROPS toward the bottom, open cab.


----------



## joeyd61 (Sep 12, 2015)

harry16 said:


> I found the following number for a round flasher light in a Kioti electrical manual for a CK22: 196WA41A (on a photo of flasher).


Thanks Harry, I will look this up..


----------

